# Cadillac of sprinkler nozzles?



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

What's considered the best when it comes to sprinkler nozzles in the misting or stream variety? I have an arced strip that is 12ft wide that I feel I get uneven coverage using the cheap fan-type misting heads I currently have. I've seen the stream type heads have grown in popularity like the mp rotator and the RVAN but are these currently the best type? is it worth replacing my current heads for one of those types?


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

There's not a Cadillac.



> I've seen the stream type heads have grown in popularity like the mp rotator and the RVAN but are these currently the best type? is it worth replacing my current heads for one of those types?


Only if you plan on replacing the entire zone as the precip rate will be different.

Is that actually 12' wide? Looks smaller.

I'd need to see a layout of the head locations to make a better recommendation. If I was installing from scratch I'd do regular fixed sprays in a triangle pattern.


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Bummer! was hoping to hear about a cadillac nozzle :lol: Definitly 12ft wide, the drive-through concrete strip is 10ft wide as reference. Below is a picture with head locations though they are more evenly spaced than what i did in the picture. I feel the flow coming out of the adjustable sprinklers is inconsistent. I seem to get a heavier spray out of certain parts of the spray nozzle pattern which leads to inconsistent precipitation rates on parts of zone. Is there a recommendation for a more consistent spray nozzle pattern?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sounds like you are attempting to fix a problem the PRS (pressure regulating) bodies solve. If your coverage is good just inconsistent from head to head, you could try cleaning and replacing nozzles, but then the question becomes was it ever even to begin with.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Have looked into the high efficiency fans...HE-VAN ? I'm slowly converting to them and pressure regulated to reduce misting.

I don't have experience with Rotary nozzles to opine


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

ICURNVS said:


> Bummer! was hoping to hear about a cadillac nozzle :lol: Definitly 12ft wide, the drive-through concrete strip is 10ft wide as reference. Below is a picture with head locations though they are more evenly spaced than what i did in the picture. I feel the flow coming out of the adjustable sprinklers is inconsistent. I seem to get a heavier spray out of certain parts of the spray nozzle pattern which leads to inconsistent precipitation rates on parts of zone. Is there a recommendation for a more consistent spray nozzle pattern?


Actually looks like a decent layout.

I like what @Amoo316 mentioned as it sounds like a pressure issue. Could also be partially clogged nozzles so start there and clean out the filters.



jayhawk said:


> Have looked into the high efficiency fans...HE-VAN ? I'm slowly converting to them and pressure regulated to reduce misting.
> 
> I don't have experience with Rotary nozzles to opine


I'm personally not a huge fan of the HE-VAN nozzles because they always need adjustment which is why I like fixed spray most of the time.

@ICURNVS how many other nozzles are on this zone? What type of soil do you have?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@burntfire interesting, I just put them in a month ago...on one zone.

Agree, layout is on point


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

burntfire said:


> @ICURNVS how many other nozzles are on this zone? What type of soil do you have?


That's it for the zone. In fact, the zone is actually two zones combined into one (2 valves turn on when the zone is called). one side (long ways) is on a valve and the opposite side is on a valve but both valves have been plugged into the same zone on the control panel.

The soil I would rate on the clay side of the scale

I'm not sure if its a pressure issue because i'm not having inconsistent spray from one head to the other. The inconsistency I see is more the spray pattern of the head itself. on some of the nozzles I get a heavier spray at the sides and a lighter spray in the center. For example, on a 180 degree spray nozzle, degrees 0-20 tends to have a lot more water coming out compared to degrees 21-120.

I was thinking a rotator might solve this issue but i'm also concerned a rotator tends to have a heavy stream where most of the water is landing at the end of the stream and misses a lot close in and mid-distance


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> @burntfire interesting, I just put them in a month ago...on one zone.
> 
> Agree, layout is on point


I haven't used them in a while so maybe now they're better but it would seem like every few weeks I would notice the pattern was off. Just drove me nuts.

@ICURNVS

Sounds like your nozzles are debris in them. Clean your filters and take the nozzles out and drop/shake them in a warm soapy bath. You may also take a small needle/bobby pin and try to clean out the spraying orfice. Or you could just replace them and see what happens.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Also may be a pressure problem. Having 2 zones operating at the same time is a huge pressure drop from the original design. I would seperate them and see if you dont get better spray pattern coverage.


----------

